

Indian Supreme Court makes Gay sex illegal, again - kingsidharth
http://in.reuters.com/article/2013/12/11/india-rights-gay-section-idINDEE9BA02M20131211

======
molloy
How incredibly backwards. On a side note, how do they expect to enforce this
law? Making any sort of sex between consenting adults illegal seem to be more
symbolic than anything. If anything is "against the order of nature", it's the
banning of acting upon natural impulses.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I understand and agree. But maybe a better phrase than 'natural impulses'? I
want to murder my business partner sometimes, but its just a natural impulse.

